

Ask HN: Market place for code snippets / libraries - guruz

I'm wondering if there is any "App Store" or market place for code snippets, code libraries etc.<p>So far I've only seen places like CodeCanyon ThemeForest, but I'm more interested in the C++, Java etc world.
======
revorad
<http://www.verious.com/>

------
kemalta
I highly recommend <http://binpress.com>. They have beautiful component pages
and useful features like an issue tracker.

